# Groomer in Dallas?



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm from NY but I did a search and found a place called "Perky Poodle". The reviews are iffy and sparse, but you could always visit?

I'm kind of disappointed that your normal groomer didn't tell you she was leaving. She may be an excellent groomer, but unless it was an emergency then she wasn't very professional.

There's also the Pooch Patio that received a "Best Groomers" reward - but it also looks pricey.

Here's a list of all dog grooming companies (or most of them) in Dallas:

http://www.thecityofdallas.com/pet-grooming/

Are there any mom and pop pet stores or dog bakeries around? Sometimes they know of great private groomers. I use a private groomer who specializes in small breeds and love her. Usually private groomers with experience are cheaper too. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I just messaged a friend that is a groomer to see if she knows of any good Poodle groomers in Texas. Not being able to find your old groomer is common since many shoos & the big box stores have groomers sign a "non compete" contract & basically that means that the groomer cannot solicits their clients nor can they get a grooming job usually within 5-8 miles of the shop. So your groomer might be around but couldn't tell you & most likely is around.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

OK just heard back from Alum & she gave me a list of at least 6 groomers but she asked me to ask you "where in Dallas" since Dallas is large. Seems to be a few in the Fort Worth area. Also maybe knowing your groomers name would help since some do go off to open their own shop.


----------



## Liza Cate (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, I figured she couldn't let me know where she went. I'm in the Garland area but don't mind going to other parts of Dallas since I work near downtown and travel around a lot in my job. Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm from NY but I did a search and found a place called "Perky Poodle". The reviews are iffy and sparse, but you could always visit?
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed that your normal groomer didn't tell you she was leaving. She may be an excellent groomer, but unless it was an emergency then she wasn't very professional.
> 
> ...


I know Petco does and probably Petsmart too, but groomers aren't allowed to "take" customers with them when they leave or for at home grooming. We can get sued for it apparently. But if I left I think I would write down my really special customers and contact them at home.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So far a Deanna Vickery is in Garland/ Richardson. I will ask to see if she has a shop name.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you at all close yo Fort Worth? There are several there bug 1 that loves working on a poodles. McKinley? Area. 1 near the "motor speedway" etc.... I guess there is a Texas Groomers FB page that Alum is asking on.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

If you are willing to drive to Benbrook. We located a GREAT groomer/day care place over here. I just ask Kolbi if he wants to "go see the girls at the groomer" and he gets excited and starts bouncing up and down. 

They do not advertise but have a large clientele.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here are some groomers. J do NOT know them so it is up to you to check out.

Deana Vickery- Snoopy's Grooming, 5156 N. Jupiter rd., Garland 972-414-7387

Jennifer Nellett- Canine Design, N. Ft. Worth- lives Spoke

Rebekah Lemon Pretty Pup, 30 miles east of Dallas in Saschise ( sp)

Andrea Gale- Double Dog Dare You, McKinney

Wendy Pace will be open soon in Justin


----------

